
Linux plus CP/M plus assembly equals LASM - erickhill
http://www.insentricity.com/a.cl/259/linux-plus-cpm-plus-assembly-equals-lasm
======
userbinator
A brief discussion on the differences in syntax would've been nice, so we can
see exactly how different they are (my guess is, not that much.)

Microsoft M80 can be found easily enough through a Google search, but not LASM
since there seem to be at least 3 other assemblers sharing the same name...

Interesting to note that the executable for M80 is around 20KB, while a
statically-linked Windows "Hello world" in C compiled with default settings is
already 40KB.

------
gravypod
Holy business logic batman!
[https://github.com/FozzTexx/lasm/blob/master/lasm](https://github.com/FozzTexx/lasm/blob/master/lasm)

I wish this was cleaned up a bit more to make it easier to see what's going
on.

------
uudecode
The AS Macroassembler by Alfred Arnold (1992) still compiles on the unpopular
OS I'm using, with a quick edit to sysdefs.h.

